# special device /dev/cdrom doesn't exist

## midway

Hello All,

I am trying to install vmwaretools on my gentoo (as revdep-ebuild complains about it broken).

I am doing the following:-

```
mount /dev/cdrom /mnt/cdrom
```

but it complains about /dev/cdrom and says it doesn't exist. 

Please put some light to this and also point to the write direction on how to install vmwaretools on gentoo. 

emerge ---info:

```

Portage 2.1.10.65 (hardened/linux/x86, gcc-4.5.3, glibc-2.10.1-r1, 2.6.28-hardened-r9 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.28-hardened-r9-i686-Intel-R-_Xeon-R-_CPU_X5450_@_3.00GHz-with-gentoo-2.1

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 05 Jul 2012 23:45:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p20

dev-lang/python:          2.6.4-r1, 3.2.3

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.6-r4

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.26

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.1-r1

sys-apps/openrc:          0.9.8.4

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.5

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.68

sys-devel/automake:       1.7.9-r2, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:       2.21.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.3.6-r1, 4.5.3-r2

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.5-r2

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r1

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.1 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.10.1-r1

Repositories: gentoo x-portage

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-march=i686 -O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles news parallel-fetch parse-eapi-ebuild-head protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS="-march=i686 -O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://ftp.fi.muni.cz/pub/linux/gentoo/ ftp://gd.tuwien.ac.at/opsys/linux/gentoo/ http://gentoo.mirrors.tera-byte.com/ http://gentoo.mirror.dkm.cz/pub/gentoo/ rsync://mirror.cambrium.nl/gentoo/ http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo ftp://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j8"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/opt/portage"

SYNC="rsync://abc.co.uk/gentoo-portage"

USE="acl apache2 berkdb bzip2 cli cracklib crypt cups curl cxx dri gd gdbm gpm hardened iconv imap ipv6 jpeg modules mudflap mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly openmp pam pax_kernel pcre pic png pppd readline session snmp spell ssl tcpd tiff truetype unicode urandom x86 xml2 xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias asis auth_basic auth_digest authn_anon authn_dbd authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cern_meta charset_lite dav dav_fs dav_lock dbd deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers ident imagemap include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation proxy proxy_ajp proxy_balancer proxy_connect proxy_ftp proxy_http rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias cgi cgid" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_2 python2_7" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18 ruby19" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="apm ark chips cirrus cyrix dummy fbdev glint i128 i740 intel mach64 mga neomagic nsc nv r128 radeon rendition s3 s3virge savage siliconmotion sis sisusb tdfx tga trident tseng v4l vesa via vmware nouveau" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON

```

many thanks,

NitishLast edited by midway on Tue Jul 31, 2012 12:18 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## midway

sorry forgot to enter the output of /etc/fstab:

```

SERVER dev # cat /etc/fstab

/dev/sda1 /boot xfs defaults,noatime 1 2

/dev/sda2 swap swap sw 0 0

/dev/sda3 / xfs noatime 0 1

/dev/cdrom /mnt/cdrom auto defaults,noauto 0 0

none /proc proc defaults 0 0

none /dev/shm tmpfs nodev,nosuid,noexec,rw 0 0

```

----------

## aCOSwt

 *Quote:*   

> CDROM and DVD drives (and WORM devices) are accessible via the sr upper level device driver. While "sr" is the device driver name, "sr_mod" is its module name. The device file name is either /dev/sr<n> or /dev/scd<n>.

 

So... maybe you get something like /dev/sr0

Just check. If you find it, that is the device accessing your cdrom.

----------

## midway

here is the dev dir list:

```

SERVER ~ # cd /dev/

kryten dev # ls

2:0:0:0          event3   megadev0            psaux     tgt    tty17  tty27  tty37  tty47  tty57  ttyS0    vcs3    vcsa12

agpgart          event4   mem                 ptmx      tty    tty18  tty28  tty38  tty48  tty58  ttyS1    vcs4    vcsa2

char             fb0      mice                pts       tty0   tty19  tty29  tty39  tty49  tty59  ttyS2    vcs5    vcsa3

console          fd       mouse0              random    tty1   tty2   tty3   tty4   tty5   tty6   ttyS3    vcs6    vcsa4

core             full     mouse1              rtc0      tty10  tty20  tty30  tty40  tty50  tty60  urandom  vcs7    vcsa5

cpu_dma_latency  fuse     network_latency     sg0       tty11  tty21  tty31  tty41  tty51  tty61  vcs      vcs8    vcsa6

dac960_gam       hpet     network_throughput  shm       tty12  tty22  tty32  tty42  tty52  tty62  vcs1     vcs9    vcsa7

device-mapper    initctl  null                snapshot  tty13  tty23  tty33  tty43  tty53  tty63  vcs10    vcsa    vcsa8

event0           kmem     oldmem              stderr    tty14  tty24  tty34  tty44  tty54  tty7   vcs11    vcsa1   vcsa9

event1           kmsg     parport0            stdin     tty15  tty25  tty35  tty45  tty55  tty8   vcs12    vcsa10  zero

event2           log      port                stdout    tty16  tty26  tty36  tty46  tty56  tty9   vcs2     vcsa11

```

----------

## eccerr0r

This is inside a VM?

Can't help here since I do not use vmware, but the answer to this might be able to help others understand the issue.

----------

## midway

yes this gentoo box is  a vmware vm.

----------

## Veldrin

did you attach the cd-drive or the iso image to the coorect vm? without it, the vm guest will not see any cd-drive.

V.

----------

## midway

Here is what I am doing:

1. From within the vmware Select the Gentoo VM > Select VM > Install/Uprade Vmware Tools. 

2. A window appears saying - Installing the VMware Tools package > Clicked OK.

3. Then trying to mount /dev/cdrom to /mnt/cdrom but it complains that /dev/cdrom doesn't exist.

In VMware > Select the Gentoo Vm > Edit Settings > CD /DVD Drive 1 > Then I have tried both:

1. Passthrough IDE and

2. Emulate IDE

But none works. Somehow the /dev/cdrom is still not there. I am wondering whether it is known by a different name o what?

I am following this guide: http://gentoovm.blogspot.co.uk/2006/03/install-vmware-tools-in-gentoo-vm.html

Nitish

----------

## luqas

VMWare tools are located in portage so you don't have to mount the tools package to install them.  After you install them via portage try to mount your CD prior to starting up your image and see if /dev/cdrom or something shows up.

```

echo "app-emulation/vmware-tools ~amd64" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords   (used ~x86 if you aren't 64-bit)

emerge -av vmware-tools

```

I am running Gentoo under Virtualbox and used the tools in portage for that software no problem.  I have never tried under VMWare, but figured it might be the same.  I have cdrom etc under /dev but I already have the virtualbox tools installed.

----------

## midway

thank you luqas. however, I am afraid it still can not see dev/cdrom:

```

SERVER ~ # echo "app-emulation/vmware-tools ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

SERVER ~ # emerge -av vmware-tools

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ~] app-emulation/vmware-tools-8.8.4.744019  USE="-vmware_guest_freebsd -vmware_guest_linux -vmware_guest_netware -vmware_guest_solaris -vmware_guest_winPre2k -vmware_guest_windows" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 new), Size of downloads: 0 kB

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] Yes

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) app-emulation/vmware-tools-8.8.4.744019

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-tools-8.8.4.744019/work

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-tools-8.8.4.744019/work ...

>>> Source compiled.

>>> Test phase [not enabled]: app-emulation/vmware-tools-8.8.4.744019

>>> Install vmware-tools-8.8.4.744019 into /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-tools-8.8.4.744019/image/ category app-emulation

>>> Completed installing vmware-tools-8.8.4.744019 into /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-tools-8.8.4.744019/image/

>>> Installing (1 of 1) app-emulation/vmware-tools-8.8.4.744019

 * checking 0 files for package collisions

>>> Merging app-emulation/vmware-tools-8.8.4.744019 to /

--- /opt/

>>> /opt/vmware/

>>> /opt/vmware/lib/

>>> /opt/vmware/lib/vmware/

>>> /opt/vmware/lib/vmware/isoimages/

>>> app-emulation/vmware-tools-8.8.4.744019 merged.

>>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...

>>> Recording app-emulation/vmware-tools in "world" favorites file...

>>> Auto-cleaning packages...

>>> No outdated packages were found on your system.

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

SERVER ~ # mount /dev/cdrom /mnt/cdrom/

mount: special device /dev/cdrom does not exist

```

Let me know if I am doing something wrong there.

Nitish

----------

## midway

this is my dev and fstab output:

```

SERVER dev # ls

2:0:0:0          event3   megadev0            psaux     tgt    tty17  tty27  tty37  tty47  tty57  ttyS0    vcs3    vcsa12

agpgart          event4   mem                 ptmx      tty    tty18  tty28  tty38  tty48  tty58  ttyS1    vcs4    vcsa2

char             fb0      mice                pts       tty0   tty19  tty29  tty39  tty49  tty59  ttyS2    vcs5    vcsa3

console          fd       mouse0              random    tty1   tty2   tty3   tty4   tty5   tty6   ttyS3    vcs6    vcsa4

core             full     mouse1              rtc0      tty10  tty20  tty30  tty40  tty50  tty60  urandom  vcs7    vcsa5

cpu_dma_latency  fuse     network_latency     sg0       tty11  tty21  tty31  tty41  tty51  tty61  vcs      vcs8    vcsa6

dac960_gam       hpet     network_throughput  shm       tty12  tty22  tty32  tty42  tty52  tty62  vcs1     vcs9    vcsa7

device-mapper    initctl  null                snapshot  tty13  tty23  tty33  tty43  tty53  tty63  vcs10    vcsa    vcsa8

event0           kmem     oldmem              stderr    tty14  tty24  tty34  tty44  tty54  tty7   vcs11    vcsa1   vcsa9

event1           kmsg     parport0            stdin     tty15  tty25  tty35  tty45  tty55  tty8   vcs12    vcsa10  zero

event2           log      port                stdout    tty16  tty26  tty36  tty46  tty56  tty9   vcs2     vcsa11

SERVER dev # cat /etc/fstab

/dev/sda1 /boot xfs defaults,noatime 1 2

/dev/sda2 swap swap sw 0 0

/dev/sda3 / xfs noatime 0 1

/dev/cdrom /mnt/cdrom auto defaults,noauto 0 0

none /proc proc defaults 0 0

none /dev/shm tmpfs nodev,nosuid,noexec,rw 0 0

```

----------

## eccerr0r

After you emerge vmware-tools you don't need to use the cdrom anymore, at least that's the hope...

The underlying issue appears that the kernel you compiled does not really understand your fake disk devices.  Not knowing how vmware emulates these devices I can't really make any suggestions other than looking at your virtual lspci and making a guess as to what driver you need.  What baffles me is how the root disk gets mounted, is root mount as /dev/root or something else?

cat /proc/mounts            will shed some light on that for me but this is more of curiosity sake than anything...

----------

## midway

```

SERVER portage # cat /proc/mounts

rootfs / rootfs rw 0 0

/dev/sda3 / xfs rw,noatime,attr2,noquota 0 0

none /proc proc rw 0 0

tmpfs /run tmpfs rw,nosuid,nodev,mode=755 0 0

rc-svcdir /lib/rc/init.d tmpfs rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,size=1024k,mode=755 0 0

sysfs /sys sysfs rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec 0 0

securityfs /sys/kernel/security securityfs rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec 0 0

debugfs /sys/kernel/debug debugfs rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec 0 0

configfs /sys/kernel/config configfs rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec 0 0

udev /dev tmpfs rw,nosuid,size=10240k,mode=755 0 0

fusectl /sys/fs/fuse/connections fusectl rw 0 0

devpts /dev/pts devpts rw,nosuid,noexec,gid=5,mode=620 0 0

none /dev/shm tmpfs rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec 0 0

usbfs /proc/bus/usb usbfs rw,nosuid,noexec,devgid=85,devmode=664 0 0

nfsd /proc/fs/nfsd nfsd rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec 0 0

```

----------

## midway

anyone worked with gentoo on vmware?

----------

## Section_8

I don't know anything about running gentoo as a vmware guest, but if it's a kernel config issue, you can try pasting the output of "lspci -n" here:

http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/index.rhtmlx and see if that helps.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

nitish.anand,

Its been a while, I gave up on vmware for a mix of KVM and Virtual Box.

There are two things.  You must add a CDROM device to your VM. It can be passthrough or an ISO image. Both work.

The VM kernel, needs to support the emulated hardware that the CDROM is attached to.

VMware supports several sorts of emulated hardware, what you have depends on how you set up the VM in the first place.

However, lspci run inside the VM will show all.

Its perfectly possible in VM ware to have workng HDD emulation and non working CDROM emulation.  Your CDROM will appear as /dev/sr0 when all is well. udev will make lots of symlinks to it, one of which is /dev/cdrom.

----------

## midway

Hi NeddySeagoon and Section_8,

```

SERVER dev # lspci -n

bash: lspci: command not found

```

AND

```

SERVER dev # mount /dev/s

sg0       shm/      snapshot  stderr    stdin     stdout

```

Nitish.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

nitish.anand,

lspci is provided by pciutils - you either need to emerge that or boot your VM with a liveCD.

Being lazy, I prefer lspci to lspci -n, that saves me looking up the vendor and device IDs but its no hardship to you to post both.

/dev/sg0 is the SCSI Generic device associated with your first block device, that will be /dev/sda.

You get a /dev/sgX for each block device on your system.  When you have /dev/sr0, it will have a /dev/sg device too.

I suspect you are using the Fusion SCSI driver for your emulated HDD and have the chipset driver for the IDE/SATA missing from your kernel.

I need the lspci because I forget which driver you need.

----------

## dagobert2002

look at "cat /proc/diskstats"

and try "mount /dev/hdc /mnt/cdrom"

----------

## midway

```

SERVERNAME ~ # cat /proc/diskstats

   1       0 ram0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0

   1       1 ram1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0

   1       2 ram2 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0

   1       3 ram3 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0

   1       4 ram4 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0

   1       5 ram5 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0

   1       6 ram6 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0

   1       7 ram7 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0

   1       8 ram8 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0

   1       9 ram9 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0

   1      10 ram10 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0

   1      11 ram11 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0

   1      12 ram12 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0

   1      13 ram13 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0

   1      14 ram14 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0

   1      15 ram15 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0

   7       0 loop0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0

   7       1 loop1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0

   7       2 loop2 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0

   7       3 loop3 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0

   7       4 loop4 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0

   7       5 loop5 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0

   7       6 loop6 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0

   7       7 loop7 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0

   3       0 hda 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0

   8       0 sda 36866 4472 2974143 283010 165850 10004 4471022 1433820 0 698390 1716590

   8       1 sda1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0

   8       2 sda2 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0

   8       3 sda3 36864 4472 2974127 282950 165850 10004 4471022 1433820 0 698330 1716530

```

```

server ~ # mkdir /mnt/cdrom/

mkdir: cannot create directory `/mnt/cdrom/': File exists

server ~ # mou

mount       mount.cifs  mount.nfs   mount.nfs4  mountpoint  mountstats  mouse-test

server ~ # mount /dev/cdrom /mnt/cdrom

mount: special device /dev/cdrom does not exist

server ~ # mount /dev/hdc /mnt/cdrom

mount: special device /dev/hdc does not exist

```

```

server ~ # cat /proc/mounts

rootfs / rootfs rw 0 0

/dev/sda3 / xfs rw,noatime,attr2,noquota 0 0

none /proc proc rw 0 0

tmpfs /run tmpfs rw,nosuid,nodev,mode=755 0 0

rc-svcdir /lib/rc/init.d tmpfs rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,size=1024k,mode=755 0 0

sysfs /sys sysfs rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec 0 0

securityfs /sys/kernel/security securityfs rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec 0 0

debugfs /sys/kernel/debug debugfs rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec 0 0

configfs /sys/kernel/config configfs rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec 0 0

udev /dev tmpfs rw,nosuid,size=10240k,mode=755 0 0

fusectl /sys/fs/fuse/connections fusectl rw 0 0

devpts /dev/pts devpts rw,nosuid,noexec,gid=5,mode=620 0 0

none /dev/shm tmpfs rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec 0 0

usbfs /proc/bus/usb usbfs rw,nosuid,noexec,devgid=85,devmode=664 0 0

rpc_pipefs /var/lib/nfs/rpc_pipefs rpc_pipefs rw 0 0

nfsd /proc/fs/nfsd nfsd rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec 0 0

```

```

server ~ # cat /etc/fstab

/dev/sda1 /boot xfs defaults,noatime 1 2

/dev/sda2 swap swap sw 0 0

/dev/sda3 / xfs noatime 0 1

/dev/cdrom /mnt/cdrom auto defaults,noauto 0 0

none /proc proc defaults 0 0

none /dev/shm tmpfs nodev,nosuid,noexec,rw 0 0

```

```

server ~ # lspci -n

00:00.0 0600: 8086:7190 (rev 01)

00:01.0 0604: 8086:7191 (rev 01)

00:07.0 0601: 8086:7110 (rev 08)

00:07.1 0101: 8086:7111 (rev 01)

00:07.3 0680: 8086:7113 (rev 08)

00:0f.0 0300: 15ad:0405

00:10.0 0100: 1000:0030 (rev 01)

00:11.0 0200: 1022:2000 (rev 10)

server ~ # lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 440BX/ZX/DX - 82443BX/ZX/DX Host bridge (rev 01)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 440BX/ZX/DX - 82443BX/ZX/DX AGP bridge (rev 01)

00:07.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 ISA (rev 08)

00:07.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 IDE (rev 01)

00:07.3 Bridge: Intel Corporation 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 ACPI (rev 08)

00:0f.0 VGA compatible controller: VMware SVGA II Adapter

00:10.0 SCSI storage controller: LSI Logic / Symbios Logic 53c1030 PCI-X Fusion-MPT Dual Ultra320 SCSI (rev 01)

00:11.0 Ethernet controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] 79c970 [PCnet32 LANCE] (rev 10)

```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

nitish.anand,

Look at your VM setup.

Where is the ISO file or emulated CDROM attached ?

You havw two choices

```
 00:07.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 IDE (rev 01
```

Which needs the PIIX4 module in the kernel, under the SATA menu. 

Or 

```
00:10.0 SCSI storage controller: LSI Logic / Symbios Logic 53c1030 PCI-X Fusion-MPT Dual Ultra320 SCSI (rev 01)
```

if you have choose a SCSI CDROM.

The Fusion Driver has a menu all of its iown. one or two below the SCSI Menu.  You might need this.

When your CDROm appeares, its real device node will be /dev/sr0 and you will have lots of symliks to it, including /dev/cdrom

----------

## krinn

 *nitish.anand wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> SERVERNAME ~ # cat /proc/diskstats
> ...

 

I think it's your cdrom drive, using old ide driver

 *nitish.anand wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> server ~ # mount /dev/hdc /mnt/cdrom
> ...

 

Dunno why you've tried hdc, bad habit ? even your cdrom drive is the 3rd drive, as that drive is the only one handle by that driver, it then take the 1st drive name (so hda)

You should retry with hda and see

----------

## midway

1. From within the vmware Select the Gentoo VM > Select VM > Install/Uprade Vmware Tools. 

2. A window appears saying - Installing the VMware Tools package > Clicked OK. 

3. Then trying to mount /dev/hda to /mnt/cdrom but it complains that /dev/hda doesn't exist. 

In VMware > Select the Gentoo Vm > Edit Settings > CD /DVD Drive 1 > Then I have tried both: 

1. Passthrough IDE and 

2. Emulate IDE 

```

 ~ # mount

rootfs on / type rootfs (rw)

/dev/sda3 on / type xfs (rw,noatime,attr2,noquota)

none on /proc type proc (rw)

tmpfs on /run type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,mode=755)

rc-svcdir on /lib/rc/init.d type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,size=1024k,mode=755)

sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec)

securityfs on /sys/kernel/security type securityfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec)

debugfs on /sys/kernel/debug type debugfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec)

configfs on /sys/kernel/config type configfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec)

udev on /dev type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,size=10240k,mode=755)

fusectl on /sys/fs/fuse/connections type fusectl (rw)

devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,nosuid,noexec,gid=5,mode=620)

none on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec)

usbfs on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,devmode=0664,devgid=85)

rpc_pipefs on /var/lib/nfs/rpc_pipefs type rpc_pipefs (rw)

nfsd on /proc/fs/nfsd type nfsd (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)

 ~ # mount /dev/hda /mnt/cdrom

mount: special device /dev/hda does not exist

```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

nitish.anand,

Please check your kernel. Whatever, however you expect your CD to appear, it won't while you kernel does not support it.

If you use the old IDE driver(s) in your kernel, udev will not make any /dev nodes for them. root will still mount, since the kernel has to make its own arrangements for finding root but it won't have a /dev entry and neither will any other IDE block device, like your CDROM.

Migrate to the SCSI stack for everything.

----------

